# Dizzy spells anyone suffered from this?



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

For about 2 weeks I have been suffering from dizzy spells (no nothing to do with the amount of alcohol I have consumed) The spells last for about a minute or so and are worst when I first get out of bed.

The only way I can describe it is like you are on a boat and the your body feels as though you are swaying.

I have been to the campsite doctor who says my ears are fine, and she checked my eyes with a little torch (which is enough to make anyone dizzy), my blood pressure is also fine. She has given me a weeks course of tablets for vertigo, but they are not helping.

I have to go back and see her and she mentioned seeing a specialist, I am getting a bit concerned, and was wondering if anyone out there has had anything similar, I am sick of walking like I have drunks several glasses of wine. 8O 8O 8O 

Thanks
Cavaqueen


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Does sound like blood pressure Cavaqueen.

I'm no expert but have seen this with parents and it transpired bp.

Ray.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, Ray,

I thought it was at first, but my blood pressure has been checked twice and it is spot on.

Cavaqueen


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
If your blood pressure is OK then it could be Verigo. This can come on at any time bit its more common the older you are.
I suffer from this and i know how sickening it can be.
I tend to get mine if i lie on my back to say look under the van and this sends me quite sick if i am not careful.

A sign of this can be that your eyes are out of balance and the doc proablly checked this by shining the torch into them and asking you to follw something as they moved it from side to side.

If you find that its less notciabe when you sit or lie still then it is more than likely vertigo but despite the user name i am not a doctor of medicine so dont take it as gospell. Obviously get it checked out

With a helper close by - If you stand up and close your eyes do you fall over. If so then it may be menieres disease which is a type of vertigo but has other classifications as well.

Phill


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Phill,

In answer to your question, when I stand with my eyes closed, I don't actually fall over, but I start to sway and feel asif I am about to fall, so maybe your diagnosis is correct, I am going to go back to the doctor tonight, and see what she has to say,

thanks

Cavaqueen


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My old gran used to have dizzy spells in older age , her bp was always checked when the Dr. arrived.
Her normal bp was fine but had the habit of dropping a few poits when she had a dizzy spell.
Dave p


----------



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

sounds like vertigo to me. my uncle has it. totally knocks him off his feet and he looks like hes had 15pints, not very nice at all.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
Have you considered labrynthitus (spelling may be incorrect) which also causes dizzy spells.
Chris


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

I have vertigo (proper name is labyrinthitis) Its the ears which are at fault as it affects the balance mechanism.

It just happens for a while from time to time, l can go long stretches with no problem at all. The dizzyness starts when you change the orientation of your head, perhaps bending down and definitely when you lay down or get up from bed. With me everything spins for a while and if someone looks at your eyes when its happening they will be flickering wildly (trying to catch up with the picture in front of them!)

Most Doctors say there is nothing to be done but mine has been very good and has prescribed Serc tablets to keep for when it happens. Most times it wards it off very quickly but l've had it for 4 weeks now and its driving me potty.

Best advice l can give is to try to imagine your head is a vessel full of water and you need to keep it level to avoid spillage. If you lie down, do it very slowly and the same for coming up again.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Could be a middle or inner ear infection.

I get it from time to time and it's pretty scary when you first get it and don't know what to expect.

I fell into the fridge once! 8O 

The little tablets my doctor prescribed work wonders. They sort it our within a couple of hours, and as a rule I only need to take them for a day or two to clear it up.

Stemetil (Perchlorperazine) . . . but don't read the description on Mr Google or you will frighten yourself to death! 8O It has other, far more serious applications!!!

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I get it and its fine sediment that interferes with the eustation tubes role of determining where you are. No cure but commonly treated with travel sickness pills only when it strikes


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> I get it and its fine sediment that interferes with the eustation tubes role of determining where you are. No cure but commonly treated with travel sickness pills only when it strikes


My Mother in law also has this. The Doctor actually treated her in the surgery - Holding her head, then tilting from side to side, to determine which ear was affected. Gave her some exercises to do whilst at home, she also had to sleep a certain way. It cured it within a few weeks, but back again as she has been on holiday and the flying affects it.

Janice.


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*dizziness*

I have had a short unpleasant bout of dizziness in bed after watching films via a lap top in semi darkness.I put it down perhaps to unseen filickering on the small screen .Next time we will only watch using a standard TV and DVDs.My BP is normal.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*get it checked out*

dont risk not getting this checked out.

(also bear in mind that private health will cover you but if you are admitted as an emergency then it generally wont)

I had about 1 month of dizzy spells along with slight tingling of fingers and slight stariness in my vision.

Didnt bother doing anything (as you dont!!!)

Than had a stroke. Blocked artery in the neck.

You might have nothing wrong with you, you might not, but get a specalist to tell you not a motorhome website (however good it is!)

Grant


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't think meniere's is your problem, I've had it since 1994 and believe me you know when you have that.

Sound like you have the symptoms best described as crystal settlement in your balance fluid in the middle ear, as said above certain excercises will cure it. Ask to see an ENT specialist.

Good luck

Keith.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

blackbirdbiker said:


> I don't think meniere's is your problem, I've had it since 1994 and believe me you know when you have that.
> 
> Sound like you have the symptoms best described as crystal settlement in your balance fluid in the middle ear, as said above certain excercises will cure it. Ask to see an ENT specialist.
> 
> ...


Should read inner ear


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I too had an inner ear infection a couple of years ago. I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't sit up I was so dizzy. It was like having the very worst sea sickness or being blind drunk.

One other possibility - what happens after you've had some food? Have you considered that you may be developing type 2 diabetes and that it's an insulin or low blood sugar problem?

A quick urine test will tell. Blood tests are no good for diagnosing diabetes as you can be up and down so they're not accurate, whereas a urine sample will give a positive (or negative) result accurately.


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

I have had the same 'on a boat' symptoms three times (each of the last three summers in fact). First couple of times, I felt a bit drunk but this year it was quite unpleasant and I felt seasick. 

The first time the doctor told me it was caused by a residual inner ear infection following a cold, even though I told him several times that I hadn't had a cold. I saw the doctor this summer as well as the symptoms were more severe - she said it could be caused by a virus. She also said that as I've had it a few times, she would send me to a specialist if it happened again. She thought I had vestibular neuritis - similar to labrynthitis but it is a different bit that is inflammed. She was very helpful and gave me some information leaflets, but ultimately if it is one of these things, there is no cure.

Each time mine has lasted for about three weeks - this year I had to take a day off work because the dizzyness was so bad I couldn't get out of bed. Each time the symptoms have disappeared as quickly as they appeared - eg woke up one morning and was dizzy, woke up three weeks later and I wasn't.

Although this sounds very similar to what you have, I would agree with everyone else that you should get it checked out - my eye reactions were tested both times I went to the doctor to rule out problems with the brain.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again,

Thanks to everyone for their messages, I have seen another doctor and he seems to think it is a viral infection of the inner ear, which is causing the vertigo symptoms, I have to stay on the tablets until Saturday, if it is no better then I am off to see a specialist, which is no problem as we have checked with our insurance company and we are covered whilst in Spain.

Cavaqueen


----------

